# Why Does Uber Still Have a Booking Fee?



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

I think it is rather interesting that Uber still identifies a booking fee associated with each fare. Don't you? 

Prior to up-front pricing the booking fee portion of the fare was stated this way (as a booking fee) to justify Uber's 100% take of that amount without sharing any of it with the driver. Now, what difference does it make? Why doesn't Uber just do away with the booking fee and simply take whatever portion of the fare that they want, because that's what they are doing now anyway. Why aren't they being "clear and transparent" with the true percentage they are taking and state that clearly for us on every ride?

I suspect that they have retained the booking fee to help substantiate their claim that drivers are independent contractors and thereby reduce the chance of further legal problems in this regard. Also, by keeping the booking fee -- something drivers have for a long time accepted -- it lessens the appearance of the cut they truly are taking. 

Using a real up-front pricing example: 

Rider pays $10.10 fare - $1.60 booking fee = $8.50.
$5.10 to the driver, $3.40 to Uber = 60% for the driver, 40% for Uber.

This looks rather bad for the driver and greedy of Uber, but it looks a lot better than this:

Rider pays $10.10 fare.
$5.10 to the driver, $4.90 to Uber = 51% for the driver, 49% for Uber.

180 Days of Change? Let's see. I call on Uber to clearly state their percentage taken of the total amount paid by the rider on every ride. Immediately and clearly, right within the rides list, not on a separate Fare Details page within the app. It would be very easy for Uber to do, but I'll bet they don't have the courage to do it!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> Why doesn't Uber just do away with the booking fee and simply take whatever portion of the fare that they want, .


No matter how you try to do the math, they will always have a few bucks more per ride of they charge a booking fee. 
A booking fee isn't part of the fare we're entitled to. 
So even if they were taking 99% of every fare, they could do that and still make pax pay them an extra booking fee.

Makes no sense for them to eliminate it.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

The Booking Fee should be implemented on ALL cancelled requests (either Driver or Rider cancels), and Drivers should retain 100% of the cancel fee.

The Pax requested, "BOOKED," a ride, so the BF is implemented. What's the point of of not including the BF on a cancelled trip? Uber wants to make money? Ok, [Uber] keep the BF on the cancelled trip because you allocated a driver to the ride request. The Driver deserves to keep 100% of the cancel fee.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Mofos will soon add a convenience fee, wait for it!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Think of it as an app usage fee.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The booking fee is essentially an "Insurance fee".

it used to be the "safe rider Fee" but the government said that they can't call it that anymore. Now (with no other changes than the name) it is the booking fee.


Insurance policies for this (at uber's levels) can easily run you $400+ a month with a good driving record, $750 with a sketchy record.


----------



## burgerflipper (Jun 23, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The booking fee is essentially an "Insurance fee".
> 
> it used to be the "safe rider Fee" but the government said that they can't call it that anymore. Now (with no other changes than the name) it is the booking fee.
> 
> Insurance policies for this (at uber's levels) can easily run you $400+ a month with a good driving record, $750 with a sketchy record.


Except Uber' insurance is a garbage policy from a garbage company.

And there is no reason that should not be covered by their commission.

No, there are no excuses for the booking fee. It has always just been a way for Uber to make more money without seeming to raise driver commission.

As for OP, while you're asking about booking fee why don't you also ask about meter rates? Those, too, are also meaningless at this point.

What is the meaning of surge nowadays?

Upfront pricing raises many questions... yes indeedy.

I should point out that the meter (and booking fee) still serves as a backup, such as by detours and destination changes.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The booking fee is essentially an "Insurance fee".


Yep. Black/SUV rides don't have a booking fee as they are required to carry their own commercial policy.

Some of those guys when they jump down to X/XL get ~80% of the booking fee. So a $6.25 min fare is now a $5 payout to the driver.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Yep. Black/SUV rides don't have a booking fee as they are required to carry their own commercial policy.
> 
> Some of those guys when they jump down to X/XL get ~80% of the booking fee. So a $6.25 min fare is now a $5 payout to the driver.


It's a great deal for the full timers, 150 trips a month to pay for commercial insurance...

I can do that in 2 weeks easy.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I've had alot of riders that were under the impression that all uber gets was the "booking fee" and we the lucky drivers got the rest. For no other reason but to give the impression that Uber takes good care of its "partners" and since they don't explain the drivers portion in the rider app I can see how pax can think that.

It's always very telling when I explain that drivers basically get half what the passenger pays.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> I've had alot of riders that were under the impression that all uber gets was the "booking fee" and we the lucky drivers got the rest. For no other reason but to give the impression that Uber takes good care of its "partners" and since they don't explain the drivers portion in the rider app I can see how pax can think that.
> 
> It's always very telling when I explain that drivers basically get half what the passenger pays.


What really blows there mind is when i tell I only pay the cab company about 25% of the fare... and it's not my car, compared to about 40% on uber...


----------

